# jbl w15gti custom cabinets



## jblguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm building a system where i'll be running 2 of these (l&r) for home stereo subs below 100 hz. with a jbl 2202h low mids. 2440 highs and a 2405 tweeter. anybody have plans or design ideas for the sub cabinets? I want to keep them kinda small but i want 25hz. out of them.i don't have any software to do this myself.

Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!

That driver needs 6 cu.ft. for 25 hz output. That would be a 24" cube to give you an idea. Power handling is 1000 watts with a hi-pass filter at 22 hz. One 6" flared port is needed for porting.


----------



## jblguy (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Mike,

Is that port 6" diameter? is there a duct length or is it just a hole in the cab.?

Dennis (jblguy)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a 6" round flared port that is 17" long. Parts Express sells them.


----------



## jblguy (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for the info. I've been looking for a calculator to get, but i'd use it so infrequently. any suggestions? 

Dennis


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Calculator for what?


----------



## jblguy (Mar 27, 2011)

a program to calculate enclosure volume , port volume, for a given driver ts parameter.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

WinISD Pro is what I use, see here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-guide-how-use-winisd-pro.html#axzz2FLV7Nm00


----------

